# SWA into underground ducting - how to weatherproof/deal with the connection?



## Haighy (16 Aug 2020)

Hi,
I've an SWA power cable being routed through the brick wall of my house, along a few meters, and then into some HDPE 50mm conduit underground which comes up through a concrete slab inside my workshop. I assume others have something similar, so, what have you done about weatherproofing the external conduit entry with the SWA? Did you put it in a meter/junction box, or something else?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## siggy_7 (17 Aug 2020)

I would fit a junction box, which I think is the standard practice for this. Normal twin+earth comes from the house through your wall into the back of the junction box; the SWA enters the junction box through a sealed gland. Junction boxes are like this:








Schneider Electric 4-Entry Rectangular Junction Box with Knockouts


Order online at Screwfix.com. Grey, plastic construction with a smooth face. Functional box with cable entries for cable glands. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com





Whilst the gland kits look like this:








Tower Brass Exterior Gland Kit Short 20mm 2 Pack


Order online at Screwfix.com. Suitable for PVC and SWA cables. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



www.screwfix.com





The gland kits come in different sizes depending on the cable you are fitting:




__





SWA Cable Gland Chart - Enfield Electrical







www.enfieldelectrical.co.uk


----------



## Haighy (17 Aug 2020)

I thought it was something like that but wasnt sure exactly which bits to use. Will organise that with the electrician today. 

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## flying haggis (18 Aug 2020)

is the conduit from house to shed higher at the house end so could provide a path for water to get into the shed? if possible i would keep the swa intact for as long a run as possible ie avoid joins. does the swa connect directly to your consumer unit in the house, if so there is no need to use twin and earth and a junction box. i would simply fill the top of the conduit where the swa enters with a good quality silicone sealant to stop water/insect ingress. if you havent run the swa yet your electrician will probably have a "boot" from a glanding kit that could fit round the cable and over the end of the conduit


----------

